# Magnetised Target Fusion



## Foxbat (Jun 20, 2021)

There have been more than a few false starts regarding fusion over the years so let’s hope this one is more positive.  A demonstration plant is due to be constructed in the UK by 2025. The world needs fusion.





						Fusion demonstration plant to be built in UK : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News
					

Canadian company General Fusion is to build and operate a plant to demonstrate its nuclear fusion technology at UKAEA's Culham Campus near Oxford in the UK. The Fusion Demonstration Plant will pave the way for a commercial pilot plant using Magnetised Target Fusion technology and is expected to...




					www.world-nuclear-news.org


----------



## CupofJoe (Jun 20, 2021)

It is certainly better than fusion. And they are getting closer.
I think this is the one backed, in part, by Jeff Bezos








						Nuclear energy: Fusion plant backed by Jeff Bezos to be built in UK
					

Canadian company General Fusion is set to build a $400m fusion demonstrator near Oxford.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 20, 2021)

CupofJoe said:


> It is certainly better than fusion. And they are getting closer.
> I think this is the one backed, in part, by Jeff Bezos
> 
> 
> ...


It certainly looks like the same one. I wonder if they’ll incorporate Alexa into the control circuitry.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jun 20, 2021)

Alexa - Turn on Tokamak.
Alexa - Why did you tell me what the "minimum safe distance" is?


----------



## BigBadBob141 (Jun 23, 2021)

To get a working fusion generator would be truly amazing, imagine one day fusion powered spacecraft (torch ship) to Mars!
Next we need room temperature super conductors!


----------

